# Drilled Through Pipeline



## Blackjack88 (Mar 31, 2015)

I accidently drilled (a 9/64" drillbit) through a black gas pipeline that was behind the wall in my garage. I didn't even think that I was hitting metal until my drill went in and a 'hissing' noise came out. I immediately shut off the gas, opened my garage door and windows to let all the gas in the air go out. Then, I demoed a small section of the wall there the pipe was hit. The picture of the pipe is below.

I know I can't use JB Weld or any other epoxy because it can ignite (especially during winter season when I use the heater). I don't think using a welder to patch the small hole will be good either. I was thinking of using pipewrap tape, but I think the tape will end up drying, and I'd end up having the same problem. 

What other options do I have to repair the small hole? Or, should I just replace the pipe and have a plumber look over what I did to check for mistakes?

I was also thinking of how the pipe was set up in my garage. It was right behind the drywall with no space in between. There are 4" between the back of the exterior wall and the drywall. A 2x4 takes up about 1 1/2", so it would make sense to have a 2x4 in front of the gas pipe for protection. Am I correct in this thinking, or was the gas company right in setting up the pipes the way they did? I live in a residential neighborhood, so its surprising to me that this passes code.

Also, should I be worried about the little bit of drywall dust that might have gone through the hole as I was taking off the drywall?


Thank you.


----------



## havasu (Apr 1, 2015)

As said on plumbingforums.com, this pipe will need to be replaced.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2015)

:agree:, get it changed out


----------



## frodo (Apr 1, 2015)

here's  your sign  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeD (Apr 1, 2015)

Cut open the wall and change the pipe or abandon it at source and run new line.


----------



## frodo (Apr 1, 2015)

how many forums did you post this in?

all the answers the same?  no rig job, fix it right,,

and my advice,  let someone else use the drill, you just stick to to tote'n stuff  and moving furniture


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 2, 2015)

You need threaded pipe to fix this.  Fully open the wall to expose the top and bottom connection points where this pipe is threaded into a fitting (coupling, T or L).  Cut the pipe so you can unscrew it from the top and bottom connections.  Measure and dry fit a shorter upper segment and lower segment with a pipe union in between.

http://www.grainger.com/product/GRAINGER-APPROVED-Union-WP120668/_/N-n02?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/5P588_AS01?$smthumb$

Once you are sure everything will fit, apply sealant and crank those pipes into place.  Use the union to close the gap in the middle.  We use a bit of sealant on the union threads even though it is a compression fitting.  I never want it to leak.

Apply gas pressure and check for leaks with bubble solution.  If you worked carefully, there should be no leaks.  Close up drywall.  Get a beer.


----------



## havasu (Apr 2, 2015)

Last time I checked, in California unions on gas fittings must be placed into an open area and not sealed off with drywall. At least this was the code in my city. Not saying you have such strick codes, but worth checking to be sure.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2015)

Not hard to leave access panel in the drywall.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 2, 2015)

YES to both Havasu and Neal.  All my unions are open and accessible.   Forgot to finish my prior post by adding that ...  The access panel is the price for drilling thru a gas pipe.  You are lucky there was no spark !  Accidents happen ...  Just fix it right.


----------



## frodo (Apr 2, 2015)

instead of a union,  buy a 6'' long left right nipple and coupling

no access door needed


but,  i assume,  the pipe you drilled is a drop to an appliance.  

so you will have to cut the wall in its entirety to get it out, a union or l/r nipple will not be needed.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2015)

WE don't know if he can get to the next fittings.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 2, 2015)

We don't know if he's even reading this.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 2, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> We don't know if he's even reading this.



Another one of the Great Mysteries of the Interweb,...but in due time, all will be revealed...


----------



## havasu (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe searching for a web site that says that a big wad of bubble gum will seal up that hole?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope he wasn't posting from Downtown NYC
http://www.recordonline.com/article/20150327/NEWS/150329444/101118/NEWS03


----------



## frodo (Apr 3, 2015)

i am not the sharpest pencil in the drawer,  BUT,,,,when you drill thru sheetrock,  you KNOW
if your up against metal or wood.  like,,,,right now....the difference between the 2.  is very noticeable.

I have drilled holes in blk pipe before, [making wind chimes]

you know the difference,   just say'n


----------

